# Medicated FET HCG Trigger Shot?



## curlyclair (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi

I am currently DR on our 1st FET after a faliled ICSI cylce and was wondering if I have to have the HCG trigger shot before transfer??

Thank you for your help in advance

Clair xx


----------



## curlyclair (Feb 5, 2010)

asked the nurse and you don't have it xx


----------



## Danni (Aug 25, 2004)

hi
why would you need the trigger with a medicated  FET? I will use it on  a natural cycle ivf, ie give the trigger when the follicle is big enough.
Danni xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Danni said:


> hi
> why would you need the trigger with a medicated FET? I will use it on a natural cycle ivf, ie give the trigger when the follicle is big enough.
> Danni xx


Hi Danni

Quite alot of women have the HCG trigger injection during FET (natural and medicated) to release an egg/ovulate prior to ET.....think it just depends on the clinic/consultant and their procedures/protocols for FET. I've not had medicated FET but have had 2 natural FETs.....I ovulate fine naturally but on first FET I had the HCG trigger to exactly time ovulation so the consultant/embryologist could time ET.....and then on 2nd FET I ovulated naturally on cd14 (had scan same day which showed I'd just ovulated) so didn't need HCG injection to trigger but I did have 2 shots of HCG during the 2ww as additional support (alongside extra progesterone).

Good luck with your upcoming FET 
Natasha

Good luck to you too curlyclair


----------



## curlyclair (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for your reply Minxy x


----------

